# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Αθήνα-Χαλκίδα 5ms ?????

## stelios #1540

Λοιπόν παίδες εξετάζεται το ενδοχόμενο να συνδέσουμε Αθήνα Χαλκίδα ασύρματα!!!!
Δύσκολο αλλά εφικτό… 

Απαιτείται όμως οργάνωση και από εσάς και ένας λεπτομερής σχεδιασμός όσον αφορά το site της εκεί εγκατάστασης.

Καλό θα ήταν να ετοιμάσετε ένα χάρτη με τις ήδη υπάρχουσες διασυνδέσεις ονόματα κόμβων εξοπλισμό…κλπ

Και πάνω από όλα να έρθουμε σε προσωπική επαφή.

Περιμένω νέα το συντομότερο δυνατόν 6947xxxxxx

----------


## wintech2003

Search before posting...

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17085

----------


## slapper

Επίσης μήν βάζεις προσωπικά στοιχεία!!
Υπάρχουν και τα pm!!  ::   ::

----------


## machine22

> Επίσης μήν βάζεις προσωπικά στοιχεία!!
> Υπάρχουν και τα pm!!


Το έκανα edit

----------


## lambrosk

Που χάθηκες βρε Στέλιο?
και που βρέθηκες στην Χαλκίδα?
όλα καλά?  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

::  Ξεκινάμε την διαδικασία εγκατάστασης κόμβου στην Πάρνηθα.
Το πλάνο είναι να στηθεί κόμβος με τρία ιφ, ένα προς Αθήνα, ένα προς την σκουληκαντέρα, ένα προς Χαλκίδα.
Το χρονοδιάγραμμα είναι ο κόμβος να στηθεί μέσα στον Αύγουστο και αν είναι δυνατό να ολοκληρωθούν και οι συνδέσεις.

Έχει γίνει κάποια προεργασία, όσον αφορά τον εξοπλισμό που θα χρειαστεί, από το Stelio1540 έχουν δωθεί χορηγία κατάλληλα πιάτα για το βουνό, έχουν γίνει επαφές με τα παιδιά από την άλλη άκρη, η σκουληκαντέρα έχει ήδη προχωρήσει πολύ, η Χαλκίδα εμφανίζει δραστηριότητα.

Την Πέμπτη θα γίνει και ΔΣ ώστε να γίνει το πρώτο βήμα για τον κόμβο και να καταλήξουμε σε λεπτομέρειες.
Λόγω της δυσκολίας πρόσβασης στο βουνό, θα πρέπει η διαδικασία να είναι καλοσχεδιασμένη, τα υλικά και η εγκατάσταση θα πρέπει να είναι αξιόπιστα, ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να πηγαίνουμε μέσα στο χειμώνα και όλη η εργασία να γίνει σε ένα βήμα.

Ακούμε τις σκέψεις - προτάσεις σας.

----------


## socrates

Προσφέρομαι για οποιαδήποτε εργασία και διαθέτω εξοπλισμό για την διασύνδεση αυτή!

AWMN ερχοοοοοόμαστε!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## johns

Παρών για ότι χρειαστεί 

eviawind-1 7524

----------


## Vigor

Δηλώνω παρών να βοηθήσω με ό,τι μέσα διαθέτω (υλικοτεχνική υποδομή/εργαλεία/χρόνο αν πρόκειται για Σ/Κ).

----------


## B52

Ειχα κανονισει με τον Στελιο την αλλη Πεμπτη να ανεβασουμε τα πιατα πανω...αλλα ειναι 50-50 να βρω φορτηγακι. (1,80μ) γαρ!!!!!
Αν δεν καταφερω να βρω εχει καποιος φορτηγο ?

----------


## acoul

αν έρθει ο vigor και εγώ μέσα !!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για αυτή την σύνδεση μέχρι και επώμου παίρνω το πιάτο και το ανεβάζω στο βουνό!

----------


## pilgrim

Ρε παιδες που στο βουνο?Ρωταω γιατι δουλευω και επανω.......

----------


## NetTraptor

Αχχχχ καλέ αν είναι να πάμε για ορειβασία και εγώ μέσα κορίτσια…  ::  

Ποιος έχει στήσει παρόμοιο εξοπλισμό σε τέτοιες συνθήκες… μπορούμε να τον συμβουλευτούμε?

----------


## Vigor

Αν δεν υπάρχει υποδομή (πύργος κεραιών) για να στηρίξουμε τα "πιατάκια" μας,
τότε να φέρω και το σετ αξίνα/φτυάρι/μπετονιέρα?  :: 

Κάποιος να φέρει κανα 2-3 τσουβαλάκια τσιμέντο, και λίγη άμμο.

Όσο για το νερό, φροντίστε να έχετε πιεί αρκετό από πρίν,
μπορεί νας σας χρειαστώ στο ανακάτεμα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Να γιατί τα τσιμέντα είναι αντρική δουλειά…  ::

----------


## tyfeonas

> Ρε παιδες που στο βουνο?Ρωταω γιατι δουλευω και επανω.......


Οντως σε ποιο σημειο στο βουνο?
Γιατι μιλαμε για εθνικο δρυμο.

----------


## socrates

Έλα και είμαστε κοντά!

----------


## B52

Ρε θα κανουμε δουλεια η οχι κατι ρωτησα και 10 ποστ μετα ολο ασχετα λετε...  ::   ::  
Εχουμε καποιο φορτηγακι να ανεβουν τα πιατα Παρνηθα ?  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Φορτηγάκι no,
βοήθεια yes!  ::

----------


## nkar

Ki εγω μέσα 
Δυστυχως φορτηγάκι γιοκ

Έχουμε πάρει απο κανέναν άδεια ή θα μας μπουζουριασουν
όλους μαζί? Αν μιλάμε για την κορυφή έχει συνέχεια 
απαγορευτικές πινακίδες για πρόσβαση (πόσο μάλλον για
εγκατάσταση). Αλλο που αγνοουμε τις πινακίδες και πάμε
μέχρι τον πύργο του ΟΤΕ.
 Αλλά άμα αρχίζουμε και σκάβουμε δεν το γλιτώνουμε
το αυτόφωρο (κι αν ειναι ΣΚ θα μείνουμε στην ψειρού 
μέσα μέχρι τη δευτέρα )  :: 

Πάντως το καλύτερο μέρος για στήσιμο είναι πάνω 
στον πύργο του ΟΤΕ  ::  
Μπορούμε απο εκεί να κάνουμε λινκ ίσως και με 
Βόλο....

----------


## nkar

Πάντως πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη ότι θα έχουμε μεγάλες
ηλεκτρομαγνητικές παρεμβολές αφού εκει πάνω έχει ότι
μπορείτε να φανταστειτε απο πομπούς ραδιο, τηλεοραση,
μικροκυματικές, ραντάρ κλπ
(μιλάμε για όσες κεραίες έχει συνολικά ο υμηττός στο
ένα πέμπτο της έκτασης που καταλαμβάνουν στον υμηττό)

Επίσης να λάβουμε υπόψη 
1) τους ανέμους
2) οτι πολλές μέρες το χρόνο θα έχει χιόνι

Ίσως είναι μια καλή πρόκληση να δούμε τι πουλιά πιάνουμε
Ο router θα είναι σε στεγασμένο χώρο(υπάρχουν κάτι
τροχόσπιτα εκεί) ή στην ύπαιθρο?

----------


## NetTraptor

To φορτηγάκι για τα 180 μπορώ να το κανονίσω… νομίζω ότι μπορώ να βρω κάτι που τα χωράει… 
Αλλά πρέπει να το ξέρω έγκαιρα…
 ::

----------


## tyfeonas

εχω και εγω ενα doblo gargo υπερυψωμενο.

λογικα χωρανε.
αν μου πειτε ποτε το θελετε και τι ωρες θα το κανονισω.

----------


## antonisk7

Πού βρίσκεται η φάση παιδιά, κανα νέο ?

----------


## B52

Παμε καλα !!! υπομονη....

----------


## giannis

Αν γίνει τέτοια εγκατάσταση δεν ρίχνετε και κανένα πιάτο προς Θριάσιο...

----------


## dti

> Αν γίνει τέτοια εγκατάσταση δεν ρίχνετε και κανένα πιάτο προς Θριάσιο...


Πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν, αλλά χρειάζεται υπομονή και κυρίως να φανεί οτι υπάρχει δραστηριότητα στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή.
Αν όντως υπάρχει κάτι στο Θριάσειο ξεκινήστε κάποιο άλλο topic και ενημερώστε μας σχετικά.

----------


## elkos

"'ΑΜΔΑ-ιτών ανάβασις"

----------

